# Juniper Log Furniture : Floor Lamp



## timhicks (Mar 29, 2008)

*Wicked Floor Lamp, what ribbon like movement*

Nothing like having numerous projects to work on

This lamp is very ribbon like; really flat but with lots of movement. It does have a small burl. The base will be cut down to size which will also shorten the lamp so that it is not so tall. We will scribe fit the lamp limb to fit the base.

I have started sanding the limb and my husband has been working on the base.


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

timhicks said:


> *Wicked Floor Lamp, what ribbon like movement*
> 
> Nothing like having numerous projects to work on
> 
> ...


narley man, real narley. i like it.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

timhicks said:


> *Wicked Floor Lamp, what ribbon like movement*
> 
> Nothing like having numerous projects to work on
> 
> ...


while in British Columbia last week, I saw 2 pieces of wood during a hike that begged to be brought home. Of course they are still there in the park. I didn't think they'd fit in my suitcase 

Looking at your work, here, I am reminded of the beauty within the beauty of the beauty of the wood, if you know what i mean


----------



## sawdust9 (Jul 18, 2012)

timhicks said:


> *Wicked Floor Lamp, what ribbon like movement*
> 
> Nothing like having numerous projects to work on
> 
> ...


ill been looking your work and i will like to now what kind of finish you use for the junipers


----------



## timhicks (Mar 29, 2008)

*Sanded*

It has been awhile since I have updated the progress on some of our projects.

Here is the limb and base, they are both sanded. The limb is ready to be scribe fitted to the base.


----------



## thatlabguy (Jan 11, 2011)

timhicks said:


> *Sanded*
> 
> It has been awhile since I have updated the progress on some of our projects.
> 
> Here is the limb and base, they are both sanded. The limb is ready to be scribe fitted to the base.


Wow, how I wish I had Juniper of this type available to me. Most of the Old growth Juniper in Oregon is now protected unless it is on private land. I have a few people that allow me to cut but, only broken/dead limbs and most of theirs has been cut already. I am cultivating other sources and would give my right arm to find limbs like what you show.
I regard you guys as the best Juniper furniture makers online. I love what you do!


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

timhicks said:


> *Sanded*
> 
> It has been awhile since I have updated the progress on some of our projects.
> 
> Here is the limb and base, they are both sanded. The limb is ready to be scribe fitted to the base.


Ditto that wow!
That's going to be a gorgeous lamp!


----------



## timhicks (Mar 29, 2008)

timhicks said:


> *Sanded*
> 
> It has been awhile since I have updated the progress on some of our projects.
> 
> Here is the limb and base, they are both sanded. The limb is ready to be scribe fitted to the base.


Thank you Larry, we have been very fortunate to live so close to an abundance of juniper. This lamp was one of my favorites


----------



## timhicks (Mar 29, 2008)

*Scribing / Shaping*

Okay here is one of the most tedious parts of this lamp. Here are pictures of how the lamp limb looked before we started shaping it to the base.

There are several types of scribing tools available, but we have not been able to find one that works for us. To start the process, we find the point where the limb is the higest from the base. This is our starting point for the line that we draw to start shaping. We use a pencil compass for our scribing lines. The line has to stay level / perpendicular to the top of the base and the space between your pencil and point on the base needs to stay consistent.

How to scribe a base:

1. Patience
2. Patience
3. Maybe a few swear words
4. Sanding & grinding
5. Draw more lines.
6. Sand some more
7. A few head scratches and lloks of confusion
8. More lines
9. More sandinb
10. repeat steps 7 - 9 until you reach the desired look.

Here is our starting point


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

timhicks said:


> *Scribing / Shaping*
> 
> Okay here is one of the most tedious parts of this lamp. Here are pictures of how the lamp limb looked before we started shaping it to the base.
> 
> ...


nice project ,
good you are up to the task.
all you can do is whitle it away until it fits .
they have some electricians long bits in the box stores 
that might help with the wire . ( you probably knew this already ).
in sailboats they make a sled to position the bit to come out a few inches
off center so the shaft can be removed past the rudder if needs be .
their augers are more stable and expensive however .
beautifull wood ! have fun !


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

timhicks said:


> *Scribing / Shaping*
> 
> Okay here is one of the most tedious parts of this lamp. Here are pictures of how the lamp limb looked before we started shaping it to the base.
> 
> ...


That's the exact same recipe I use!

Lee


----------



## timhicks (Mar 29, 2008)

timhicks said:


> *Scribing / Shaping*
> 
> Okay here is one of the most tedious parts of this lamp. Here are pictures of how the lamp limb looked before we started shaping it to the base.
> 
> ...


If you stick to the recipe it works everytime hahaha.

We take a little bit off at a time until we get it to where we want it to be. We have long drill bits that we use to through the lamp so we can run the cord through it.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

timhicks said:


> *Scribing / Shaping*
> 
> Okay here is one of the most tedious parts of this lamp. Here are pictures of how the lamp limb looked before we started shaping it to the base.
> 
> ...


It looks like a lot of works


----------



## timhicks (Mar 29, 2008)

*Still scribing*

Getting closer to where we want to be


----------



## timhicks (Mar 29, 2008)

*Scribed & Bolted*

Scribing is completed, it is bolted to the base and ready to drill the holes for the lamp cord.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

timhicks said:


> *Scribed & Bolted*
> 
> Scribing is completed, it is bolted to the base and ready to drill the holes for the lamp cord.


thats some super tight joinery good job on a most unique project


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

timhicks said:


> *Scribed & Bolted*
> 
> Scribing is completed, it is bolted to the base and ready to drill the holes for the lamp cord.


Very nice work. There's a lot more patience and fine motor skills there than I have. Once again, very nice work.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

timhicks said:


> *Scribed & Bolted*
> 
> Scribing is completed, it is bolted to the base and ready to drill the holes for the lamp cord.


thats some super scribing ! 
.
looks like it meets like water and rock .
.
wonderfull work .


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

timhicks said:


> *Scribed & Bolted*
> 
> Scribing is completed, it is bolted to the base and ready to drill the holes for the lamp cord.


Hi Tim and Candy;

You project are great!

Lee


----------



## timhicks (Mar 29, 2008)

timhicks said:


> *Scribed & Bolted*
> 
> Scribing is completed, it is bolted to the base and ready to drill the holes for the lamp cord.


Thanks again for all the comments. This is actually only the 3rd piece of furniture that we have every scribed. When we first got started doing this we had a guy that wanted a dining table and the pieces he had picked out had to be scribed together.

Well needless to say, we had never done a dining table or had scribed. And of course we booked the job and took on the project.

If you go to http://www.rockymountain-twist.com/Tables/Tables.htm and go to the bottom of the page you will see the dining table.


----------



## timhicks (Mar 29, 2008)

*Drilling Holes*

Here Tim is drilling the holes for the cord and the cord being ran through the lamp



















Patching holes


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

timhicks said:


> *Drilling Holes*
> 
> Here Tim is drilling the holes for the cord and the cord being ran through the lamp
> 
> ...


Very cool project

Lee


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

timhicks said:


> *Drilling Holes*
> 
> Here Tim is drilling the holes for the cord and the cord being ran through the lamp
> 
> ...


what a beautiful piece of juniper..that must have been exciting to come across…what a fun project to do..and when you clear coat it..it comes alive…..you also have some awesome garage door art going there…might wanna frame that one…ha…...grizzman


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

timhicks said:


> *Drilling Holes*
> 
> Here Tim is drilling the holes for the cord and the cord being ran through the lamp
> 
> ...


I wondered how you drilled through those wild pieces used for lamps? I guess the plugs are the answer to that question ;-)) Beautiful work!!


----------



## timhicks (Mar 29, 2008)

timhicks said:


> *Drilling Holes*
> 
> Here Tim is drilling the holes for the cord and the cord being ran through the lamp
> 
> ...


We were thrilled to come across thie piece of wood we knew what we wanted to do with it, we just needed to wait for the right base to come along. I love working with juniper because every piece is so different and you arent exactly sure how it is going to look until you get it done. When we spray the finish on it, it sure brings out the color and adds a whole new dimension to the wood.

Hey now, that art work on the garage door is up for sale, hahahaha. Actually it is for my 6 year old son, he uses it for dodge ball practice.


----------



## thatlabguy (Jan 11, 2011)

timhicks said:


> *Drilling Holes*
> 
> Here Tim is drilling the holes for the cord and the cord being ran through the lamp
> 
> ...


Do you plug your drill holes as you drill, after you drill? Do you use Juniper plugs from the same piece or other pieces? How do you finish the holes when you have to drill in the blonde/white portion of Juniper pieces?


----------



## timhicks (Mar 29, 2008)

timhicks said:


> *Drilling Holes*
> 
> Here Tim is drilling the holes for the cord and the cord being ran through the lamp
> 
> ...


Hi Larry, my husband does plug the holes after the cord is ran through the lamp. He uses wood to plug the holes and some how finds the right coloring in scraps of wood so that the color blends.


----------



## timhicks (Mar 29, 2008)

*Wicked Lamp is finished*

This lamp is just the coolest. The then ribbon movement and sweeping motion is phenomenal.

71" tall to the top of the shade

The base is 39" x 24"

It weighs 70 lbs

As you can see we added turquoise throughout.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

timhicks said:


> *Wicked Lamp is finished*
> 
> This lamp is just the coolest. The then ribbon movement and sweeping motion is phenomenal.
> 
> ...


y'all are really good at what you do. I really admire your work


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

timhicks said:


> *Wicked Lamp is finished*
> 
> This lamp is just the coolest. The then ribbon movement and sweeping motion is phenomenal.
> 
> ...


That is soooo sweeet!! BEAUTIFUL!! Cool watching all the hard work. Great job you two.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

timhicks said:


> *Wicked Lamp is finished*
> 
> This lamp is just the coolest. The then ribbon movement and sweeping motion is phenomenal.
> 
> ...


Fantastic lamp. I just asked the wife if we had any junipers in the garden.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

timhicks said:


> *Wicked Lamp is finished*
> 
> This lamp is just the coolest. The then ribbon movement and sweeping motion is phenomenal.
> 
> ...


Hi Candy;

Nice, very nice.

Lee


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

timhicks said:


> *Wicked Lamp is finished*
> 
> This lamp is just the coolest. The then ribbon movement and sweeping motion is phenomenal.
> 
> ...


Wow. I just went back a read the blogs on this and all I can say is Wow.


----------



## Max (Sep 13, 2006)

timhicks said:


> *Wicked Lamp is finished*
> 
> This lamp is just the coolest. The then ribbon movement and sweeping motion is phenomenal.
> 
> ...


Another fantastic piece. It is very nice….


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

timhicks said:


> *Wicked Lamp is finished*
> 
> This lamp is just the coolest. The then ribbon movement and sweeping motion is phenomenal.
> 
> ...


Hey Candy
I second that wow and raise it wow wow . Impossibly beautiful . Just the photos are works of art.
very impressive and so well done.


----------



## gagewestern (Mar 24, 2009)

timhicks said:


> *Wicked Lamp is finished*
> 
> This lamp is just the coolest. The then ribbon movement and sweeping motion is phenomenal.
> 
> ...


Hi Candy that wood is just amazeing you can tell the time you put into fitting the two peices Im still planing that project with the inlays and hope you can help with the pross. have good day brian


----------



## CreekWoodworker (May 15, 2009)

timhicks said:


> *Wicked Lamp is finished*
> 
> This lamp is just the coolest. The then ribbon movement and sweeping motion is phenomenal.
> 
> ...


Hi Candy, this is an amazing lamp. I don't know anything about Juniper (other than a quick google search just now) but I'm wondering how did you run the wiring? Is Juniper hollow?

I just notice you have a series of blogs on this project. Part 5 answers my question.


----------



## timhicks (Mar 29, 2008)

timhicks said:


> *Wicked Lamp is finished*
> 
> This lamp is just the coolest. The then ribbon movement and sweeping motion is phenomenal.
> 
> ...


Thank you all for the comments and support. Even when a person is proud of the work that they have done, it is still not as exciting and gratifying as sharing it with other people.

Gagewestern, let me know what I can help you with when you are ready to inlay.

Mike, Juniper is not hollow and it is not a tree. Its actually a shrub and there are over 50 species of juniper and 2 that we really use. Anyway, no it is not hollow it is very solild and hard. Well if you get into the darker wood it is hard, the lighter color wood is softer. We believe that the darker wood is older and the lighter wood is newer. Anyway we tell people that we have a trained termite, that we would put into the lamp and start tapping on the edges of the lamo and it would eat a cord hole down through the lamp.

When we drill the holes for the lamp we start at the top and have our long bit come out as far down the lamp as possible, but you have to be careful that you dont come out in a deep crevice that is in the wood or a place that is hard to get patched, next, the hole we just came out of is now our starting point for our next hole. We do this all the way down the lamp until we come out the bottom. It is a tedious process and it stuns a lot of people when they cant find the patches in the lamp and cant figure out where the cord is.


----------



## robbyd44 (Aug 28, 2009)

timhicks said:


> *Wicked Lamp is finished*
> 
> This lamp is just the coolest. The then ribbon movement and sweeping motion is phenomenal.
> 
> ...


Really great stuff! I live in Michigan, but I own 44 acres of rustic land in northern Arizona that's full of fallen juniper. I've always wondered if I could make anything out of it, but always thought it was too tough and gnarly to do anything with. You have proven me wrong. I'm wondering if you would share your process for sanding/smoothing and finishing the stuff. I wouldn't mind going down and getting a few pieces and trying my hand at a "juniper" project.


----------

